# Wiring up strobes



## snowplowpro

HEY GUYS I NEED A LITTLE HELP HERE MY QUESTION IS FIRST IS THERE A WEBSITE OR SOMETHING THAT WILL GIVE ME A DIAGRAM ON HOW TO WIRE UP A 3 WIRE STROBES I HAVE TWO OVAL AMBER STROBES FROM PETERSEN
AND THEY HAVE 3 WIRES ON IT 1 WHITE 1 RED 1 BLACK I WANNA HOOK THEM UP TO A TOGGLE SWITCH HOW DO I WIRE THEM UP WHAT GOES WERE ALSO I WANT THEM TO BE WIRED TOGETHER ON SWITCH.


----------



## kitn1mcc

you need a power supply


----------



## ajslands

He right! Then you'll wanna hook the male Pins in to the wires that'll go into the power supply, then put he clips on. Fir the switch here's a diagram!

Even though it's for whelen, it should help!


----------



## ajslands

http://www.whelen.com/install/131/13196.pdf


There ya go


----------



## snowplowpro

thank you guys for all the help

were would i get a power supply


----------



## ajslands

Whelen!!!!!!


----------



## snowplowpro

thank you for your help


----------



## SafetyLighting

Are you sure they are strobes and not LED's? What is the model number?


----------



## snowplowpro

423sa was all i could get off of it but underneath that it said 12v/24v strobe so i dont know they might strobes if that number dont work let me know i will see if thers is another number there made by pirahana .

thank you for helping me find this info out.




96 f250 7.6 western unimount
ussmileyflag


----------



## SafetyLighting

Yeah, that is definitely not a strobe light. Strobes operate on 300 volts. The White wire is ground, the red wire is power, the black wire is a synchronize wire.


----------



## ajslands

What abuiut the green wire fir pattern?


----------



## ajslands

Then you're lucky you don't need a power supply! Just hook all the wires to a switch and hook it to the battery and throw a couple fuses in there. And if you don't have a pattern you can hook it up with s 22 guage wire...


----------



## SafetyLighting

Those only have three wires, and the pattern is preset.


----------



## ajslands

I thiught LEDs had like 82 paterns


----------



## snowplowpro

*strobes*

not these they just flash the ones i got


----------



## SafetyLighting

Yeah, LED's don't do anything but light up. It is the circuit that drives the LED's that determine the flash pattern.


----------

